# New Babies! What Colours? EDIT: new pics



## woodleighcreek (Aug 28, 2011)

My Jersey Wooly doe, Friday kindled for the first time this morning. She had five live kits and no DOA'S!!! Only 1 peanut!  

Out of the 4 good kits, there was one broken and 3 Agoutis. The only problem is I dont know what colours they are. The mom is a Broken Squirrel and the dad is a tort.

eta: Im thinking baby 1 is a chestnut, 2 is a chinchilla, and 3 is an opal. I think 4 is a broken chin. Let me know what you think!

Baby one:






Baby Two:






Baby three:






Baby 4:





Picture of all the agoutis:


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 28, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!    

So glad to hear.  And they are soooooo sweeettteee..   Would love to comment about color but I think they are too young right now for me to even guess.  Give them a week or two and then take pictures to post.  Maybe then I can give you an honest guess.  

But SOOO Glad all went well.  How's Mom?  Hope everyone has settle in.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Aug 28, 2011)

Mom's good. Very bald! 

I think that the babies are chin's. The little broken one is my favourite, but I will have to keep the one that is closes to the breed standard. Not the colour I like the best.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 28, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> Mom's good. Very bald!
> 
> I think that the babies are chin's. The little broken one is my favourite, but I will have to keep the one that is closes to the breed standard. Not the colour I like the best.


Glad to hear about Mom.  Hair grows back.    Agree 100%, Your success in showing is keeping to breed standard and understand what you mean about choosing standards over favorite color.   Sucks sometimes.    But got to keep to your goal.    But the bright side is, you as a good breeder will always try extra hard to make sure your favorites, not in the showing program, will find great homes.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 2, 2011)

Just added more pictures!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 3, 2011)

Precious!  What sharp pictures.  Can really see their details.   Baby 2 & 3 I think are squirrel.  Baby 1 is Opal?  And Baby 4 is Broken?  Love 4 coloring around eyes.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 3, 2011)

Oops. I didnt label the group picture correctly.  Left to right is: 3, 1, 2.

For the broken, im pretty sure it is a false charlie. But we'll have to see. 

I was thinking squirrel too, but it is not genetically possible.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 3, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> Oops. I didnt label the group picture correctly.  Left to right is: 3, 1, 2.
> 
> For the broken, im pretty sure it is a false charlie. But we'll have to see.
> 
> I was thinking squirrel too, but it is not genetically possible.


  Hey I tried, but hey if you don't try how are you going to learn.  Please post pictures as they grow.  Would love to learn about colors with these sweet kits.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 3, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> woodleighcreek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cannot tell you HOW many times I messed up in colour when I first started raising rabbits. I thought a rabbit that looked kind of blotchy was broken. It turned out to just be black.  You'll learn fast, though.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 3, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement.  Really appreciate knowing that it's difficult at first but you do catch on eventually.  Thought it was just me. 

So how's Mom and kits doing?  

Have to tell you a funny story.  Hubby and I decided to get rabbits.  Jumped in with very little knowledge of rabbits.  Found a very good breeder and saw our bunnies for the first time (4 weeks old).  So waiting to pick them up, I went and read books, read articles on the internet about color and breeds, and after doing the research, thinking I had it nailed (color and breed) patting myself on the back, proceeded to make my observation.  Well Boy was I wrong.   Thank Goodness my breeder is sweet as you and just smiled and shook her head.   And here I thought, after several months of reading, I was improving.    Oh well, pick myself up (thanks for the hand) and keep on trucking.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 3, 2011)

The little bunny family is doing very well. It is over 90 degrees here and even with the air conditioner, it is very hot in there. Each kit is in different corners of the nest box and it is very funny. They have gotten so BIG! And they have gotten fuzzier since yesterday. They will be a week old tomorrow. I have another doe due on thursday, though Im not sure if she is pregnant (But she has surprised me many times before)


I was wondering, what kind of rabbits do you raise?


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 3, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> The little bunny family is doing very well. It is over 90 degrees here and even with the air conditioner, it is very hot in there. Each kit is in different corners of the nest box and it is very funny. They have gotten so BIG! And they have gotten fuzzier since yesterday. They will be a week old tomorrow. I have another doe due on thursday, though Im not sure if she is pregnant (But she has surprised me many times before)
> 
> 
> I was wondering, what kind of rabbits do you raise?


Not raising any now, just two pets, but looks like I'm considering raising Holland Lops.  Around here people are more are in tuned to rabbits being pets, show or 4-H.   Holland Lops fit that profile.   People adore their faces and droopy ears.  They are also a favorite at shows.  I'm on the waiting list for Black Torts with REW (I think).  They are not Purebreds or Registered but they are very healthy and from very good temperment.  I figured I have to start somewhere.  Get my "hands on" experience with just raising a litter.   Go from there and build.  That's the plan anyway.  But its a plan.


----------

